# Timemore Slim Plus (E&B burrs) for espresso?



## Arkadiano (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi,
A few days ago I bought myself an espresso machine - Delonghi Dedica 685 (I know it's not the best equipment but it fit my wallet and kitchen space)
Now it's time to choose the right coffee grinder and the choice fell on manual grinders.
My attention caught Timemore Slim Plus with E&B burrs (much cheaper than Comandante)
I watched many forums and videos, but I did not get a definite answer.
So my question is this: Have any of you used this grinder for espresso grinding and what are your impressions ? 

I would just like to add that I am not aiming for a perfect espresso but for a pretty good quality one


----------

